# Is having a games design degree useful



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi I was finding out if having a games design degree is useful. I'm into two years of my course and read a few information about certain games courses are useless and from the industry view that if you can't get a job in games the skills are not transferable.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Tega1 said:


> Hi I was finding out if having a games design degree is useful. I'm into two years of my course and read a few information about certain games courses are useless and from the industry view that if you can't get a job in games the skills are not transferable.


Well, it's a very specific area indeed, so most skills won't be transferable. Of course the general knowledge will always be useful, but you probably won't find much use for things like programming skills, knowledge of game engines and stuff like this, unless you can manage to work in a similar area.

But if you're not planning to work with games, why would you do this in the first place? I don't understand your concern...

If you had different initial hopes, but now feel like this is really not your thing (happened to me twice), my advice is that you (after really thinking about the issue) drop the course as soon as possible and start working on / studying something you enjoy more.

But answering the initial question: Yes, the degree is useful, if you plan to work with games. How much useful is up to you to decide.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks yea I do want to work in games but I was thinking how my degree will be useful in other sectors if I didn't get in straight away. Because I realise that its all about getting experience in games to do a job and when you can't get a work experience or internship, you have to be thinking if I can't get in, how useful will my degree be somewhere else.


----------

